# "Illusion" Treasure hunt IITr



## dreamcatcher (Mar 13, 2008)

here we go again..after a wonder ful round of krypton at iitd..iitr is back with a new treasure hunt for their annual tech fest "Cognizance"..

register here 

www.cognizance.org.in

and play

*www.cognizance.org.in/Illushun/index.html

hunt begins 22nd march...post ur views here..


----------



## santech (Mar 13, 2008)

iilushun stsrts later but ....."techase" ....also by iitr...the online contest has already begun....i am at level 3 ......start guys ..


*www.cognizance.org.in/techase/index.php


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 13, 2008)

okk guys...techase frst...and try the demo at illusion too..m at level 3 too..


----------



## ico (Mar 13, 2008)

Ok, now I'm here too..

Which should I do first???????

TeChase?

Can we register now?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 13, 2008)

yea illusion starts on the 23rd...and theres a demo fr illuson too..try it..kickass stuff..


----------



## ico (Mar 13, 2008)

I think we should rename the thread TeChase ?????

Illusion is good.....


----------



## santech (Mar 13, 2008)

i am telling you dump the demo thing for now....you can always do that....juss go an play the real stuff....
*www.cognizance.org.in/techase/index.php


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 13, 2008)

nah..let it be...illusion will star tnad this will stop the bloody buggers frm cheating..


----------



## ico (Mar 13, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> nah..let it be...illusion will star tnad this will stop the bloody buggers frm cheating..


LOL.....I agree


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 13, 2008)

yea..m playing the real stuff...m at level 3 now..


----------



## santech (Mar 13, 2008)

anyone through level 3 ................


----------



## ico (Mar 13, 2008)

I didn't like the Idea of their *orkut* comunity....

If they would have chosen Blog, it would have been better.......


----------



## Pathik (Mar 13, 2008)

Ll join later tomo. Thx amd/santech 4 reminding.


----------



## santech (Mar 14, 2008)

yes even i dont like the orkut thing


----------



## ankit_1705 (Mar 14, 2008)

hi everyone

ne1 through lvl4?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 14, 2008)

back again..anyone cracked lvl 3 yet??


----------



## ankit_1705 (Mar 14, 2008)

lvl 3
relate image name with technology


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 14, 2008)

abbe...the name of the image is _9 rite??..i wat type of tech is it??


----------



## ankit_1705 (Mar 14, 2008)

number 9 and tech relating to small


----------



## ico (Mar 14, 2008)

3rd is easy.......


----------



## ankit_1705 (Mar 14, 2008)

ne hints for 4th?


----------



## ico (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ Something related to *Cheerleader*, I guess?

*www.cognizance.org.in/techase/images/c___r_____r.jpg


Offtopic: Anwyays, How is my new signature??


----------



## ankit_1705 (Mar 14, 2008)

^^thnx got it


----------



## ico (Mar 14, 2008)

ankit_1705 said:


> ^^thnx got it


I googled and didn't get actually.......

Something related to *heroes.....*Any hint???


----------



## ankit_1705 (Mar 14, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I googled and didn't get actually.......
> 
> Something related to *heroes.....*Any hint???



u r going right. Just try a little more


----------



## ico (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ Wanted to clarify one thing..

All the answers are to be entered in the URL??

Guys, do have a look here: **au.answers.yahoo.com/answers2/frontend.php/question?qid=20080312124540AAaZKbF*
This is really interesting.........


----------



## ankit_1705 (Mar 14, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> ^^ Wanted to clarify one thing..
> 
> All the answers are to be entered in the URL??



don know about all ans....but this ans.. yes


----------



## santech (Mar 14, 2008)

Anyone Through 9th ??????


----------



## ankit_1705 (Mar 14, 2008)

@santech

plz give some hint for lvl 5
candles....remembrance????


----------



## santech (Mar 14, 2008)

think in terms of wax



ankit_1705 said:


> @santech
> 
> plz give some hint for lvl 5
> candles....remembrance????


think in terms of wax


----------



## ankit_1705 (Mar 14, 2008)

^^not getting anything with wax hint
plz give 1 more hint


----------



## santech (Mar 14, 2008)

@ankit  
wax statue is the ultimate hint


----------



## trublu (Mar 14, 2008)

I've registered,but can't login?*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26a.gif


----------



## nvidia (Mar 14, 2008)

Just registered... Im in level 2 now..

Edit: In level 4 now..

Edit: In level 5


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 14, 2008)

Ok, I'm getting pissed, someone tell me how to get past l2.


----------



## nvidia (Mar 14, 2008)

^^Dude think of all the social networking sites... Also think of the person in the picture... You will surely get the answer...


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 14, 2008)

OK got it. Can't believe I din't get it immediately. Kept thinking of a person.

What is _9 supposed to be connected to?


----------



## rohan (Mar 14, 2008)

reached level 6 

now on 7th.. stuck like hell


----------



## nvidia (Mar 14, 2008)

Im in the 5th... Any hints?


----------



## ico (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm back........Yesterday I was on 5th

And BTW Illusion is going to be like Krypton.....This TeChase is different and boring.......


----------



## trublu (Mar 14, 2008)

Are yaar koi to bataao,login kaise karein?whenever I type my e-mail id and password,I get an error.
*img245.imageshack.us/img245/7595/clipboard01cf8.th.png


----------



## Pathik (Mar 14, 2008)

check ur email id for the passwd they mailed u


----------



## santech (Mar 15, 2008)

no one really interested or what?????


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2008)

We want to do Illusion...

Thats better......


----------



## nvidia (Mar 15, 2008)

^^This isnt so bad actually... But the only thing is that there is no story behind TeChase..


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 15, 2008)

wow! phir se!!

kaun sa game khel rahen hai aap log. i m not able to login


----------



## trublu (Mar 15, 2008)

Pathik said:


> check ur email id for the passwd they mailed u



I copy-pasted the username and paswd from their mail.Got the same error.


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm getting bored........ Don't want to do this.....


----------



## Pathik (Mar 15, 2008)

Arey chodo yaar. Ditch this.


----------



## nvidia (Mar 16, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Arey chodo yaar. Ditch this.


+1. I'm bored. Krypton was a lot lot lot better


----------



## ico (Mar 16, 2008)

@nvidia

Are your exams over?


----------



## trublu (Mar 16, 2008)

what's the hint for level 2 ?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 16, 2008)

^^alternative to orkut


----------



## nvidia (Mar 16, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> @nvidia
> 
> Are your exams over?


Yes.. Are you still in this game?


----------



## ico (Mar 16, 2008)

nvidia said:


> Yes.. Are you still in this game?


Nope.......This one is boring..

Try the Illusion demo.....it rocks


----------



## nvidia (Mar 16, 2008)

^^Where can i try that out? Post the link..


----------



## ico (Mar 16, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^^Where can i try that out? Post the link..



Here it is: *www.cognizance.org.in/Illushun/index.html


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 16, 2008)

i m not able to login to techase!! 

i m able to login to their main site but wenever i open any page of thier site then i gets logged out! N in techase site it shows "incorrect userid or password"


----------



## rohan (Mar 16, 2008)

nebody who broke lvl9?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 16, 2008)

hey can anyone gimme a hint to lvl 8??..


----------



## ankit_1705 (Mar 17, 2008)

in lvl 6, how to interpret the letters?


----------



## Pathik (Mar 17, 2008)

How would Blind people read it??


----------



## ankit_1705 (Mar 17, 2008)

still not able to get it


----------



## Pathik (Mar 17, 2008)

Braille.


----------



## techy_geek (Mar 17, 2008)

whats is this *"Illusion" Treasure hunt IITr ???
*


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 17, 2008)

why i m not able to login?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 17, 2008)

level 9..neun???


----------



## Pathik (Mar 17, 2008)

^^Noun


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 19, 2008)

on 17


----------



## ico (Mar 19, 2008)

^^ Thats good.....

But I don't want to do this......

I want to do Illusion....I really liked the Demo.....


----------



## rohan (Mar 19, 2008)

phew.. completed it finally.. check the top 50 rankings for: roh...ool@gmail.com	19

YIPPEE!!!!!!


----------



## ico (Mar 19, 2008)

@amd

Is this TeChase better than Krypton??


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 20, 2008)

nah..krypton is way better...this one needs a lot of technical knowledge and has a **** lot of googling..crap..no logic watsoevr..

abbe rohan..help me with 18 yaar..


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey all I also want to participate ! Are registrations closed ?
Can i still enter this treasure hunt ?? Thank you


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2008)

You can still do if you want...

And wese bhi this one is boring......Don't bother to participate in this...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 22, 2008)

ILLUSHUN started..login and enjoy


----------



## ico (Mar 22, 2008)

^^ With the same ID & password or we have to register again???


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 22, 2008)

if they dont accept..try with a new login id...m in lvl 5..


----------



## nvidia (Mar 22, 2008)

Just registered...
I'll start later...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 22, 2008)

level 9...tom again....they havent written the puzzles yet..lol


----------



## ico (Mar 22, 2008)

I'll start on Monday.....Have lots of HW for the weekend...... 

Anyways, how is this Amd?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 22, 2008)

ths un is good..less googling..more logic


----------



## nvidia (Mar 22, 2008)

Im starting now....
Which level are you in amd?


----------



## ico (Mar 22, 2008)

^^ He is on 9th I suppose.......Man, I'm tired. I've done a lot of History H.W.......


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 22, 2008)

on tenth..


----------



## ico (Mar 22, 2008)

@amd

Yaar...Plz do keep giving hints on this thread......So that it gets easy for us...

I haven't still started......HW is worrying me at the moment....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 22, 2008)

yea sure...i will...doin 11 now


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 23, 2008)

me too started illushun now. abhi i m on 5th

me too started illushun now. abhi i m on 5th

but site is too slow on my gprs connection as everything is in image n wen ever i get the ans it take me to map again n again. its really annoyin.  

anyway any hint for 5th 

i dont think i wil play this hunt as i hav to do my PROJECT ON 15 PUZZLE


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 23, 2008)

well..register int eh study places site and they will send u a mail...u need the mail for the ans..


level 16 here..


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 23, 2008)

not playin it. it takes a lot of time to open on my gprs. so i left it. even i was not able to register


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 24, 2008)

okk.level 20..waiting fr my prizes..


----------



## nvidia (Mar 24, 2008)

^^You finished it?


----------



## basukinjal (Mar 24, 2008)

Any hints for level 16.. pls stuck there for a long time!!
The question is the rank and monuments question


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 25, 2008)

can u guys please help me with this one..
here is an html code..so there shud be an image in the page right??

<td width="84%" align="center">
      <p class="style1"><br><img src="td-width-align-center-never-come-this-way.jpg" height="250" align="texttop"><BR>
        <strong><br>
all you need is here... 

	</td>


----------



## Pathik (Mar 25, 2008)

Try opening it in Opera, Change the td width to a non percent value and remopve the align=texttop attribute.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 26, 2008)

Can i still enter the contest *NOW* ? and also tell me how is it........


----------



## ankit_1705 (Mar 26, 2008)

give some hint for lvl 16

monuments, ranks..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 26, 2008)

level 16...locate the cities in a map..and join them..


----------



## ankit_1705 (Mar 26, 2008)

yaar what are +1,-1,+2,-2.....?
not able to get anything from map

amd, you are on which lvl?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 27, 2008)

WON ILLUSHUN...wooooohoooooo...

finished it last nite...awesum game...

@ankit-think geographically..a line joining places..a name gven..its a famous one...latitude


----------



## nvidia (Mar 28, 2008)

^Congrats dude....
Never tried this one...
Was it better than Krypton?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 28, 2008)

not really..this one was more logical and bit easier..krypton was more challenging..save for a few levels krypton was much tougher..


----------



## Pathik (Mar 28, 2008)

Congrats. Treat kabhi dega be?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 28, 2008)

i hereby treat all my fellow digitians to biriyani...khane ke baad mere naam ka bill le lena..mein baad mein jaake paisa de dunga..


----------



## ico (Mar 31, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> WON ILLUSHUN...wooooohoooooo...
> 
> finished it last nite...awesum game...
> 
> @ankit-think geographically..a line joining places..a name gven..its a famous one...latitude


So, the first guy to complete this??? 

Whats the prize???


----------



## nvidia (Apr 1, 2008)

^^A painting with an awesome illusion


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 3, 2008)

^^ Lol


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 6, 2008)

yahoo...getting 1k for my effort and a t-shirt..


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2008)

^^ Thats good......


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 12, 2008)

congrats amd, but i think 1k is too low


----------



## fun2sh (Apr 12, 2008)

wow.! congrats dude.(i m a bit late though)


----------



## shaq91221 (Feb 5, 2010)

@ amd... 

need ur help at lvl 3 .... u said the image name is _9,,,, dint get it ..... i right clicked n got the name odd-one..... how does it link to some tech


----------



## ico (Feb 5, 2010)

Wasn't this over long time back?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 6, 2010)

lol. @ico- its back and am at lvl 16/17 dnt rili remember.


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2010)

oh kk. But I hardly have time to do solve this.


----------

